# turn off windows auto log out



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

settings
personalization
lockscreen 

screen time out settings. 



And when you turn it off, you may have to make all the changes again and again, because windows 10 is smarter than us.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Show lock screen on timeout is OFF.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

joed said:


> Show lock screen on timeout is OFF.


 scroll down below that and go to 

*screen time out*.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Screen power off is set to two hours like it always has been. Except that now is going to the logoff and not turning off the monitor.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

joed said:


> Screen power off is set to two hours like it always has been. Except that now is going to the logoff and not turning off the monitor.


Now that you know where it is, you can let me know when you have i figured out. :vs_laugh:I just set mine to never and turn off the monitors myself.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Hit the windows key and start typing sign-in-options. Change Require sign-in to never.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It is already set to that. I do not have to login when the PC boots.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

https://www.windowscentral.com/how-prevent-windows-10-requiring-password-when-resuming-sleep

I use the command line hack, but the group policy one works as well IIRC. Haven't tried the first one.


----------



## Datawise (Mar 14, 2017)

Step 1: Right click on the desktop, and select Personalize option.
Step 2: From the left side panel click on Lock Screen and select Screen saver settings.
Step 3: From the drop down bar under screen saver select an option never.
Step 4: Uncheck the box On resume, display logon screen, the minute box should grey out.
Step 5: Click on Apply,and OK.

Cheers
John


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Already set to NONE and unchecked.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Not sure what did it, but it is working today.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

https://www.windowscentral.com/how-prevent-windows-10-requiring-password-when-resuming-sleep


----------

